
Hack a Tesla 3 Pwn2Own to own a Tesla 3 - tbiehn
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/14/tesla-is-entering-the-model-3-into-pwn2own-one-of-the-worlds-toughest-hacking-contests
======
h1d
Nice way to discard a hackable car which would diminish its sale.

~~~
londons_explore
Except as soon as a the issue is found it'll be patched...

